# Honda GCV190 Timing keeps jumpimg



## Johnny_77_

Hi guys, first post. Hoping someone may help me with my problem. I bought a Pressure Washer with a Honda GCV190 knowing that the motor had some issues. I was hoping that it would have been an easy one to fix. I have ruled out everything, checked for spark, new spark plug, removed and cleaned card, new fuel, and etc. 

What I found the problem to be is timing. I removed the valve cover and checked for sticky valves, both appear to be free. I still sprayed carb cleaner and worked them in and out just in case. I also checked the valve clearance and adjusted them, then noticed that the timing was off. Set it per the shop manual and closed it up. Started on the second pull and it ran for a minute before I manually gave it some throttle (by the way I removed the pressure washer pump), and it began to sputter and it eventually died and would not start. I did notice after it died that when pulling on the cord it would back fire from the exhaust side. 

So I opened it back up and checked the timing, it was off again. Reset it and ran again and then died. My question is, what would cause the timing to slip again?


----------



## 30yearTech

Bad timing belt and or bad camshaft, I would replace them both.


----------



## Johnny_77_

Thanks 30yeartech, I may just have to give that a try. Didn't think of this till today, but I can also look and see if the pulley or the belt are missing any teeth. I don't think that the crankshaft would be damaged since that end will have metal teeth I assume. 

Would there be any other internal damage to worry about?


----------



## 30yearTech

I doubt there would be any internal damage, but I have run across issues with the belts and camshafts before.


----------



## John Lolli

I have had a few Honda power washers come in with broken plastic camshafts and timing belts. I have been told that the problem is overreving. The operator tries to get more pressure out of the unit by increasing top speed with the governor. The engine overrevs and blows he timng belt and camshaft. When I repair them, I always back off the top governor speed and inform the customer not to play with it.


----------



## Johnny_77_

Thanks for the input. I'm still waiting for the parts to show up, before I start taking it apart. But I did do a careful inspection of the belt and pulley as best as I could while it's still in the block and I didnt see any damage. I going to replace them with new parts and see what happens. If that doesn't work I give up and take it back to the store and get my money back. This is all new to me and a learning experience.

By the way, how do I set or adjust the governor once i'm ready to put this all together?


----------



## 30yearTech

Johnny_77_ said:


> By the way, how do I set or adjust the governor once i'm ready to put this all together?


After you have reassembled the engine perform a static governor adjustment as follows:

Locate the governor shaft where it comes out of the engine block. Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft. Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves. While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops. Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft. that's the procedure for making the static adjustment on any internal governor, horizontal or vertical.


----------



## John Lolli

I don't do a static governor adjustment on the engine. I back off the top no load speed.


----------



## 30yearTech

John Lolli said:


> I don't do a static governor adjustment on the engine. I back off the top no load speed.


Static adjustment should be done anytime an engine is torn down and reassembled. Static adjustment does not set top no load speed, only insures that governor is adjusted for proper operation. Failure to perform a static governor adjustment can result in over speeding no matter what the top no load adjustment is set at!


----------



## Johnny_77_

Well, got the parts and replaced them. Put back together and fired it up this morning, same thing. Timing keeps changing! What I noticed while I had it open was the timing gear that's attached to the crankshaft is also made of plastic and I could turn it with my hand with little effort. Didn't seem right but saw no way to tighten it. Is that gear just pressed in to the crankshaft?

I think I may just cut my losses and give up. It wasn't hard to open the thing and put it back together but I'm a little disappointed in Honda for their use of plastic components. I don't think it's worth the premium they charge for these engines.


----------



## 30yearTech

There should be a key way cut into the crankshaft near the journal where the gear slides on. The plastic gear should have a raised key that fits into the slotted key way on the crankshaft to lock the gear to the crank. If the gear is spinning on the crank, then the key is likely broken off the gear. This must be a fairly new unit, as I have not seen many plastic gears except on new units, the older were metal.


----------



## Johnny_77_

Would it be possible to get a metal version for it still? Other than the fact that it is a plastic gear, what would have caused it to shear the key?

I'm undecided as to get in there again and replace the gear with another plastic one only to have it break down the road again. Is it worth it?


----------



## 30yearTech

Johnny_77_ said:


> Would it be possible to get a metal version for it still? Other than the fact that it is a plastic gear, what would have caused it to shear the key?
> 
> I'm undecided as to get in there again and replace the gear with another plastic one only to have it break down the road again. Is it worth it?


You would have to replace the entire crankshaft with one that has the steel gear on it. There should be no reason for the plastic one to shear or break, if everything is assembled properly and engine speed is set correctly. The plastic ones should hold up fine, I have never seen one break (yet).


----------



## Johnny_77_

I looked up the part and actually found a picture. Maybe I cant see it but I don't see any raised key of sort. Possibly some small groves that is a poor attempt to hold it in place. 

I don't know, maybe a coin toss decision about ordering the part and going back in.


----------



## Johnny_77_

Here is the link from Ereplacement parts
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/pulley-p-1674910.html


----------



## 30yearTech

Johnny_77_ said:


> Here is the link from Ereplacement parts
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/pulley-p-1674910.html


From this perspective, you cannot see the key, it's on the other side of the gear, this is the side the belt goes on and the bump on the face is the timing mark.

You can see it a little better in this illustration:

Diagrams.pdf

Reference Item 4


----------

